# Flexible chamfer?



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

How about a round chamfering trowel?

http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=12-817&utm_source=shopzilla&utm_medium=productlistings


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Neat, that would be even better :thumbup:


----------

